# How do I extract files from Amiga ADF disk images?



## Destructobot (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm trying to get REminiscenceDS (a Flashback port for the DS) running, and I need the mod files from the Amiga version of the game for the music. I've found the Amiga version, but it consists of four .adf files (Amiga floppy disk images), and I can't figure out how to get the mod files out of them.

Any ideas?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 1, 2007)

try sex

http://sourceforge.net/projects/sex


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 1 2007 said:


> try sex


----------



## Tanas (Jul 1, 2007)

Download Total Commander from the link below, once installed go to configuration/options/plugin and install the adf plugin, now you will be able to extract files from .adf files using Total Commander.

http://www.ghisler.com/


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you Tanas, Total commander did the trick.

And thank you Kinkiboy, sex sounds great, but it requires a real operating system and I'm using Windows.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jun 30 2007 said:


> ]And thank you Kinkiboy, sex sounds great, but it requires a [b[real operating system and I'm using Windows.[/B]


Hahaha, well said


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 1, 2007)

You fail at boldness.


----------



## test84 (Jul 29, 2007)

were you happy with emulation?


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jul 29, 2007)

I found all the REminiscenceDS files off teh internets via google.


----------

